# Ford 757B backhoe for new Holland 1715 compact tractor



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

I have a 757B backhoe but it's missing a boom cylinder. I was in Tractor supply and saw a Cyl 26" from pin to pin closed. So my question is are both the CYl the boom and the one under it the same size? If so that measures 26" closed, know the one for the bucket isn't! Also, the boom measures from pin to pin ( where they connect) 46" on center open ( bucket curled). BUT what is the actual size of the Cyl closed? I'm hoping 26"??
Stumped Chet


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Cannot answer your question but, I'd be extremely leery about mounting ANY no subframe backhoe on ANY compact tractor. reason being is that backhoes can and will put severe stress on the transmission and rear axle castings on ANY tractor without a subframe designed to distribute the forces imposed by the backhoe along the frame of the tractor.

I know of a person that had a Kubota Grand L that bought a Woods 3 point mount backhoe and cracked his rear axle housing and 3 point hitch mount and was in for 7 grand in repairs.

Unless you have a suitable subframe, I'd caution against doing it.


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> Cannot answer your question but, I'd be extremely leery about mounting ANY no subframe backhoe on ANY compact tractor. reason being is that backhoes can and will put severe stress on the transmission and rear axle castings on ANY tractor without a subframe designed to distribute the forces imposed by the backhoe along the frame of the tractor.
> 
> I know of a person that had a Kubota Grand L that bought a Woods 3 point mount backhoe and cracked his rear axle housing and 3 point hitch mount and was in for 7 grand in repairs.
> 
> Unless you have a suitable subframe, I'd caution against doing it.


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks, I see where it has been welded where it hooks on the front, I get what your saying, I only need it to dig one hole. Might be cheaper and safer to pay someone to dig it for me.
The picture below is how it goes on, so actually there is some distribution, no ?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Looks to be like it does have a subframe. You just need to be careful that all the bolts are tight and there is no movement in the subframe where it bolts up to the tractor frame. I think for one hole, I'd find someone local to dig it. Wish I could help you on the cylinder. You might call your local NH dealer and see if they can tell you the extended and retracted dimensions.

If you do go that route, just be apprised to never lift the rear of the tractor off the ground with the stabilizer legs or the bucket, always keep the rear tires on the ground. People break things (rear housing castings) when they lift the back tires off the ground and dig or try to move the tractor around with the bucket. That breaks the rear axle casting or the gearbox.


----------



## Carl Stengel (Nov 17, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> Looks to be like it does have a subframe. You just need to be careful that all the bolts are tight and there is no movement in the subframe where it bolts up to the tractor frame. I think for one hole, I'd find someone local to dig it. Wish I could help you on the cylinder. You might call your local NH dealer and see if they can tell you the extended and retracted dimensions.
> 
> If you do go that route, just be apprised to never lift the rear of the tractor off the ground with the stabilizer legs or the bucket, always keep the rear tires on the ground. People break things (rear housing castings) when they lift the back tires off the ground and dig or try to move the tractor around with the bucket. That breaks the rear axle casting or the gearbox.


I have a 1210 Ford. I think Ford sold the 757 backhoe for that tractor. It must have a FEL as the hoe is attached to it's frame.
I have a parts manual for the 757, Contact me, I will send it to you.


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

Carl Stengel said:


> I have a 1210 Ford. I think Ford sold the 757 backhoe for that tractor. It must have a FEL as the hoe is attached to it's frame.
> I have a parts manual for the 757, Contact me, I will send it to you.





Carl Stengel said:


> I have a 1210 Ford. I think Ford sold the 757 backhoe for that tractor. It must have a FEL as the hoe is attached to it's frame.
> I have a parts manual for the 757, Contact me, I will send it to you.


Yea Carl its a 757B backhoe from ford, nothing on there for numbers, just Ford. I appreciate it. My email is [email protected] and snail mail is Chet Campbell 459 hill road Hoosick Falls,Ny 12090 Thanks again!


----------

